# Watching the Masters. Now I want to buy some turf paint.



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

If it's good enough for Augusta, then it's good enough for me. I spray every 2 weeks anyway. Is there a downside to the paint?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Give it a go! I've got a gallon of Endurant but didn't end up having time to try it out this winter.

Happy reading!


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> Give it a go! I've got a gallon of Endurant but didn't end up having time to try it out this winter.
> 
> Happy reading!


Great article. Thanks


----------



## OhDeere (Apr 12, 2019)

One extra dry summer I tried "Lawn Star Grass Paint". No matter how well I mixed it, there were always small clots of paint that clogged up my sprayer. I ended up buying a new sprayer with a decent filter on it because of it.

After all the other lawns came out of dormancy, I noticed that my green seemed "artificial" in comparison. That could be because of an inconsistent spray pattern or maybe I added too much water which altered the shade of green, who knows. I personally wouldn't do my entire lawn again, just spots here and there to make the lawn even.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

My turf guy gave me this for free. I may give it a try. We'll see.


----------



## OhDeere (Apr 12, 2019)

Seems more Quali-ty and Pro-fessional than the stuff I used. I'd love to see the results. Also, looks like it's either four years old, or four years past expiration depending on what the date on it means. I wonder if that'll have an effect on the shade, duration of color or consistency.


----------

